# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  CISCO 7910 IP SCCP VOIP Phone για μαθήματα CCNA - CCNP

## SV1JRT

Χαρίζετε IP Phone *CISCO 7910* για μαθήματα CCNA, CCNP.
Πλήρως λειτουργικό, με ραγισμένο ακουστικό.
- Δίνετε *ΜΟΝΟ* και *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ* σε μέλη του HLEKTRONIKA που έχουν *πάνω από 150 post σε τεχνικά θέματα.
- Προτιμούνται φοιτητές πληροφορικής.
- Παραλαβή ΜΟΝΟ από το σπίτι μου, στην Αργυρούπολη, σε ημέρα και ώρα που θα συμφωνηθεί.
- ΔΕΝ κάνω αποστολή με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο μέσο.
- ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.

.

*

----------

